# first labs



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

TSH= 1.730 (0.450-4.500)

Thyroxine (T4)= 14.4 (4.5-12.0)

T3 uptake= 23 (24-39)

Free Thyroxine Index= 3.3 (1.2-4.9)

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab= 304 (0-34)

Antithyroglobulin Ab= 28 (0-40)

these are the lab results that prompted my referral to an endo., which I haven't seen yet. I haven't even been told what these results *may* indicate. Any insight is appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> TSH= 1.730 (0.450-4.500)
> 
> Thyroxine (T4)= 14.4 (4.5-12.0)
> 
> ...


Interesting and thank you for the ranges. While T4 is not as good as FREE T4, there are instances when it is handy and yours is one of them. It is clearly over the top.

Now finding out what part of the hormome is what will be interesting. The Totals (T4 and T3 ) are comprised of bound and unbound hormone and sometimes even Reverse hormone.

Your TPO is rather high (we have seen much higher) and that would suggest that further testing be done to find the cause of that.

Here is info on TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies.)

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

My impression is that something autoimmune is going on with the thyroid and further digging is necessary to find out what. I hope the endo can get to the bottom of it.

When is your appt.?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your information. I am currently waiting to hear back about my appointment-referral process is taking place, but I really hope I hear back about it today. I will update when I know something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> Thanks for your information. I am currently waiting to here back about my appointment-referral process is taking place, but I really hope I hear back about it today. I will update when I know something.


Okay, I will look forward to that and I meant to explain Free T4 and Free T3 to you. This is the "unbound" hormone available for cellular uptake. The unbound FT4 convert to FT3. FT3 is your "active" hormone.

Here is a good link for understanding your labs.........

Understanding thyroid lab tests......http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

mememe,

What symptoms are you experiencing?

Something is definitely going on with your thyroid but with the labs run it's hard to say what.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

For the past few years I have been fatigued/exhausted, when I really shouldn't be. This has become progressivley worse, I just thought I have been lazy or something and never thought it to be a health issue until now. My allergy doctor asked me about clearing my throat, which I do all the time, I suppose she may have thought that *could* have something to do with damaging my thyroid?But that's not clear to me. Could be totally unrelated for all I know. My allergy doc. said I was exopthalamus (sp?) But my eyes have always been like this my whole life, so I dunno bout that one, either.

also, I don't know if sleep problems can be related or not but I have experienced what I believe to be sleep paralysis occasionally for about 10 yrs. now. I also am a light sleeper and have a hard time going back to sleep after waking too early.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I found out today that my appointment is on the 12th, so I will update then!


----------

